# Ipam/ TB 500 stack



## John Deer (Jul 19, 2015)

Hello to all. Looking to run this peptide cycle for a sholder injury.

Ipam 300 mcg's per day. Three pins per day for 14 weeks.

TB 500 2 mg. Twice a week for 6 weeks. Then 1 mg. A week for 8 weeks.

My question is does this look ok? New to the peptide game and welcome any advice.

Will also be on pct during this time. 

Thanks for your time.

JD


----------



## John Deer (Jul 21, 2015)

Seriously? No one?


----------

